# Abofallen im Internet: Gericht erlaubt Sperrung des Kontos



## webwatcher (8 März 2009)

Banken dürfen einen Giro-Vertrag fristlos kündigen, wenn das Konto für Abzocke im Internet verwendet wird. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Hamm entschieden. In ihrer Urteilsbegründung sprachen die Richter deutliche Worte zu Abofallen im Internet.
mehr dazu hier 
Abofallen im Internet: Gericht erlaubt Sperrung des Kontos: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Gericht erlaubt Sperrung des Kontos*

Ein weiterer Fall:

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen : Für Abkassierer kein Konto mehr in Leipzig


> *Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen: Gemeinsam stark gemacht gegen unseriöse Forderungen der "Deutschen Inkassostelle"*
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Gericht erlaubt Sperrung des Kontos*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Banken dürfen einen Giro-Vertrag fristlos kündigen, wenn das Konto für Abzocke im Internet verwendet wird. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Hamm entschieden. In ihrer Urteilsbegründung sprachen die Richter deutliche Worte zu Abofallen im Internet.


Urteilstext: Oberlandesgericht Hamm, 31 W 38/08


> Dass die Verantwortlichen trotz erfolgter Abmahnungen und Strafanzeigen die Webseite nicht aufgegeben haben, sondern sie in der ihnen bekannten irreführenden Form weiter betreiben – nach unbestrittenen Vortrag der Antragsgegnerin sogar mittels Änderung der web-Adresse "movie-tester.de" in "movie-tester.com", um bereits zugestellte Abmahnungen zu umgehen – zeigt ebenfalls, dass den Verantwortlichen allein daran gelegen ist, den Verbraucher (weiter) zu täuschen, um sich finanzielle Vorteile zu verschaffen. Es hätte ansonsten nichts näher gelegen, nach Erhalt der Abmahnungen und nach Kenntnis von den Strafanzeigen deutlich darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Nutzer aufgrund seiner Anmeldung nicht nur eine "TOP-DVD" erhält und an einem Gewinnspiel teilnimmt, sondern auch eine "Premium-Mitgliedschaft" für 19,90 € monatlich eingeht.


----------



## bernhard (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abofallen im Internet: Gericht erlaubt Sperrung des Kontos*

Gerichte: Keine Konten für Internetabzocker


> *Ohne Konto kein Profit*
> 
> Im Ergebnis gingen alle Gerichte von einer strafbaren bzw. verbotenen Aktivität durch die Kläger und damit von einem wichtigen Kündigungsgrund aus. Das OLG Dresden betonte darüber hinaus, dass der Bank ohne das Kündigungsrecht ein Imageschaden drohen könnte. Die Kündigungen der beklagten Banken erfolgte nach Ansicht dieser Gerichte zu Recht.


----------

